# Books on Wine



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I have really been getting into wine lately.....but have only a very faint idea of what I am doing when I go to the wine shop. Unfortunately, I cannot get wine shipped to Maryland and usually forget what reviews I had read by the time I get to the shop. 

I am thinking I need a couple of good books so I have some working knowledge when I get in to the shop. So any good books out there that you would recommend??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

IMHO, the best "wine overview" book out there is the Wine Bible by Karen MacNeil. Though not the best source on any single wine region, it provides a good overview of most of the wine-producing regions world-wide as well as an overview of wine making and the like. Amazon has it in stock for like $14. I would also recommend Robert Parker's Wine Guide for reviews on specific wines. You could also subscribe to erobertparker or The Wine Advocate as well.


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

_The World Atlas of Wine,_ and just about anything else written by Hugh Johnson. His annual "Pocket Wine Book" might be a good one to take to the shop with you, though a lot of the highly rated bottles are either very expensive or not readily available.

_Windows on World Complete Wine Course_ is a great introductory book if you're just getting started.

I drink plonk -- had a lovely Sebeka pinotage/cab this evening -- but regardless of your budget I think these books will do the job.

:al


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the recommendations. The local bookshop didn't have these in stock today but I came away with the Food and Wine: Wine Guide 2008....a pocket guide which will help as I browse the wine shop. 

I'll have to hit amazon for more reading material.


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

get the Oxford Companion to Wine by Jancis Robinson. (get it used, its pretty pricey). Everything and anything you wanted to know is covered in the book.

As for reviews, try http://www.vinography.com/, its one of the best wineblogs on the internet and has a ton of links to other good sites.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Not sure what titles he has published, but look for books by the author *Broadbent*


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> IMHO, the best "wine overview" book out there is the Wine Bible by Karen MacNeil. Though not the best source on any single wine region, it provides a good overview of most of the wine-producing regions world-wide as well as an overview of wine making and the like.


:tpd:


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Fumioso said:


> _Windows on World Complete Wine Course_ is a great introductory book if you're just getting started.


I second this one. It's written by Kevin Zraly, in case that helps you find it. That book was used as a textbook in a Wine Tasting class I took in college. I found it very easy to read, and very informative.

But you'll also want a good wineshop, with knowledgeable staff.

If you're near Baltimore County, you should have great luck at 'Beltway Fine Wine & Spirits'. I bought two cases from there a year or two ago. I went in armed with a list I put together from Wine Spectator and other lists, but I started talking to one of the salesman and let him hand-pick every bottle. I told him I was willing to try anything, but it had to average $15. Not only did he choose a great variety of excellent wine (they were all outstanding), the total price was exactly where I wanted it. I strongly recommend this shop if you're looking to buy a case or more.
http://www.wineaccess.com/store/beltwayfinewine


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Well I just got the Oxford Companion in the mail today....and holy crap do I have a lot of reading to do. I chose it because it is arranged alphabetically and is a hardcover book (I know the wear and tear I have done on MRN and a paperback would be a mess in no time). So far I really like it and amazon had it for $25 less than most bookstores I have been to.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Not a book, but if you like Burgundy wines, I have found this website to be some good reading.

The Burgundy Report: http://www.burgundy-report.com/wp/


----------

